# opinions of these puppies



## Volktmavy (May 4, 2016)

Hi,

New member here, first post. 

I'm looking for opinions on these puppies, especially from anyone with experience breeding. A random person told me they thought they looked mixed with lab. No idea what this persons experience is with GSD's, only talked via email. 

I have no doubts myself that they're purebred but just wanted to reach out to the community and gather opinions. This is the second litter from my pair, the puppies have all the same markings as puppies from he last litter, of which none of the puppies had any issues with ears standing.

I'll post a few pictures of the puppies and the sire/dam. puppies in pictures are 5 weeks old. Solid black dog is the dam. 

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are German Shepherds. The last picture looks like a coated bi-color. The second to the last is a black.

If this is the second litter from your pair, why would you need to ask if they look like lab mixes? Don't you have the AKC papers to prove they are purebred?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lab crosses???? Look like coated or at very least plush coated pups....sire is obviously coated so no surprise.

Lee


----------



## Volktmavy (May 4, 2016)

Yes, both my dogs are AKC registered and I registered the litter as well. I don't have any reason to think they're not pure however I know crazy things can happen so just wanted to get some opinions. 

The only way they wouldn't be purebred is if a male lab managed to climb the fence and not get torn up by my male, which i find highly doubtful. 

Thanks for the response!


----------



## Volktmavy (May 4, 2016)

wolfstraum said:


> Lab crosses???? Look like coated or at very least plush coated pups....sire is obviously coated so no surprise.
> 
> Lee


Both of the sire's parents are longer haired and the dam's mom is longer haired as well, 70% of the puppies from my dogs have been longer haired.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think people unfamiliar with our breed often mistake puppies and black dogs as lab crosses. They don't know that the ears come up with age and a lot of people don't know there are black GSDs.


----------

